# Best Tasting Breed



## huntbook (Jun 18, 2012)

Is there a breed of rabbit that tastes better than all others?


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

According to the the Slow Food Ark(think I got that right) the best tasting heritage breed is the Silver Fox. Folks on here say different diets make the rabbits taste different, such as grass or grain fed vs pellets. YMMV


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

That will depend on who is doing the cooking.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

They all taste the same to me. Never even noticed and difference in taste with pellets vs hay vs grain other then a lot of fat build up.


----------



## craftyfarmgirl (Oct 24, 2011)

wouldn't it be what you feed them?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

The magic ingredient is a good cook.

I think that a stress-free butchering is best for the flavor of the meat. If the animal (of any type) is over-heated and terrified that has a negative effect on the meat.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

So far we have eaten pets - both dwarf and standard sizes - NZs, mutts and the offspring of my American Chinchilla when crossed with what ever buck is closest to hand.

THey all taste like rabbit!

And they are all really good. Had rabbit stir fry over rice tonight. I love pets we can eat. Always a fresh batch of fluffy babies for the kids to love on and a batch gotten big and standoffish ready to eat.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Another thing; I don't think rabbit fat is all that tasty, so fattening up a rabbit isn't the best plan.

Not like beef or pork, or even chicken, where a lot of fat adds flavor.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I've eaten many breeds, they all taste the same to me, like BUNNY!

And yes, I have eaten silver fox.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Another thing; I don't think rabbit fat is all that tasty, so fattening up a rabbit isn't the best plan.
> 
> Not like beef or pork, or even chicken, where a lot of fat adds flavor.


I like the fat! The best part of the bunny for me is the belly as its got the most fat in it. So I take the bellies and roll them up together with garlic and salt adn butter and slow cook them. Mmmm rich and tender.


----------



## Fat Man (Mar 9, 2011)

I've made schmaltz with the fat from around the kidneys. It was pretty good, I wound up using it in my patÃ©.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Schmaltz?


----------



## Fat Man (Mar 9, 2011)

Rendered fat.

In the Jewish tradition they would take chicken fat and skin, and some onion, and slowly render it till all the water was out. It could then be used as a spread like butter. Any Jewish folk correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I have no problem with rabbit fat. Maybe not as tasty as pork or beef, but I think it adds to the flavor, not ruins it.

Now with venison, I take the time to remove as much fat as possible, that stuff is nasty and will make the meat taste very gamey. Venison marrow will also taint the meat, so you don't want to cut/break bones.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

I put some rabbit in a pan with a tight fitting lid last night with half a stick of butter and a tablespoon of garlic and a bit of sea salt and cooked it at 300f for a few hours.

The fat on the rabbit was soooo soft and meltingly tender that it just blended in with the meat for an overall richness. OMG it was goooood!

Have caught myself several times today leaning on the growers pen wondering who is ready to eat this week. I might go in tomorrow and squeeze a few, a bit like peaches really, to find the fattest ones :hysterical:


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I have SF and NZ's. The only difference between the two is that NZ's pack a bit more meat on the frame on average. They all taste like rabbit to me!


----------



## Joan (Apr 12, 2012)

I've had so many people ask "How can you say you love your baby rabbits, then eat them?" My best answer yet is "Because they taste so good!"  People who don't raise rabbits don't understand....they're cute when they're little and alot of fun, then they get into that OTHER stage and you look forward to eating some of them.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

I can totally relate.... As kids we raised rabbits and they were "so cute" til you water and feed them twice a day for two months!!! We were always asking Dad " is it time to kill the rabbits yet"


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I simply show people the network of scars on my arms and say, if you think its cute and cuddly, why don't you go give it a hug?


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I simply show people the network of scars on my arms and say, if you think its cute and cuddly, why don't you go give it a hug?


I have a canvas jacket I wear when moving any of my buns, even the little uns. It has saved me many times from the knife wielding little hooligans.

My favorite doe taught me that even the sweetest, nicest, lovingist rabbit can wig out and scratch the heck out of you in an instant so have NEVER, even in 90 plus heat, moved buns without my jacket.

I love snuggling with the tiny babies, putting my nose into their fur and cuddling them. My family tells me I must be a serial killer because I am just as happy when turning one into meat for dinner and fur for craft projects.

They say its just not _right_ to love them AND eat them roflol.


----------

